

"V Rentals" campaign doesn't like Internet Explorer 6 as it "broke the Internet" - chris_wot
http://www.v-rentals.com/

======
Piskvorrr
Even though they're technically correct, that specific horse has been flogged
to subatomic particles - heck, even MSFT has renounced its creation, back in
2009 when IE8 launched. (It's now fashionable to hate on IE7, with IE8 and old
FFs coming up fast.)

